# How to measure PH ?



## flaviu.vlaicu (2 May 2010)

Is there any way to measure PH with some king of liquid that you can buy from the pharmacy or something similar ? I want something that I can measure the PH with in bigger quantity.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 May 2010)

Do you not have access to a pH test kit in Romania? Do they have public swimming pools in your city. Go there and ask where the pool maintenance people get their test kit from.

Cheers,


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (3 May 2010)

We have only for ph correction not testing  And the normal test from JBL,Sera and the list goes further on are to expensive


----------

